# Alcohol free lager



## Casper (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is suitable for diabetics?  I think I might've heard or read somewhere that it wasn't, but not sure!

Thanks


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 17, 2012)

The answer is probably not recommended as it is higher carb than regular beer, it all depends on your diet and ho much you drink. 

Carb conent of beer (amongst other things) is here: http://www.carbs-information.com/carbs-in-beer.htm


----------



## Casper (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, o/h has brought some home, as we're trying to cut down, but it does taste a bit sweet. Better stick to diet pop!


----------



## martindt1606 (Jan 18, 2012)

*alcohol Free Beer*

casper,

were you basing your comments on bavaria alcohol free beer?  It would put me off drinking alcohol free beer.

There are some excellent brands out there that are worth a try:

Bitburger Drive - I have a crate of this at the moment and count one bottle as 1.9 carb points.
Holsten
Becks
Cobra (although this is sweeter then the first 3)

Whilst in Berlin in October we went in a restaurant that had an alcohol free wheat beer on draught.  It was probably as good as any beer I've ever had (and I used to be a real ale enthusiast). Having had one sip I asked a passing waitress to confirm it wasn't the alcoholic version.  I must admit to having more than one glass and returning to the restaurant on our last night.

Whilst I don't expect to find this beer on draught in the UK I have just found a website that sells it in the bottle (Erdinger):

http://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/index.php?cPath=2_12

If you do travel, you should get rdinger and Bitburger in Germany.  

Another good country for alcohol free beer is Portugal where each  brewery used to have a range of alcohol free beers.  This was not limited to the lager type beer - I think Sagres had one that was a very good Brown Ale (as good as Newcastle Brown but with the benefit that there was no resulting hangover....).

One thing I should point out - pre-diabetes I loathed lager and only drank it when I was abroad and unable to get a pint of bitter....

If you like cider, Sainsburys had an own brand alcohol free cider which is very good.  I don't drink it any more as the bottle is too big (i think its a pint - compared to the usual 330ml) and I was never able to reconcile the carb content with my insulin.

Experiment with the above you may find something you like.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 18, 2012)

Almost makes me consider trying lager again, Martin! I've only enjoyed lager with alcohol in central Europe and Australia, never in UK.

But really, I prefer a pint or two of real ale or draft cider and then cycle or get a lift home.


----------

